# Dopewars prob



## Luc0 (24. Jan 2006)

Hi Leutz, hab mein Problem schon bei den Anfängern gepostet bis ich gesehen hab das es ein extra Spiele Forum gibt also hier nochma mein originaltext:

Moin Leutz, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin grad dabei ein kleines Game zu machen. Es ist so zu sagen eine "Kopie" von dem Handygame "Dopewars"...Ich woltle "einfach"  mal probieren ob ich es gebacken bekomme. Leider schaffe ich es ohne Hilfe nicht. Also mein Problem ist folgendes: 
Wenn ich bei dem Punkt:"Willst du 1. Koofen, 2. Verkoofen oder weiter 3. verreisen?" angelangt bin, und verreisen möchte, (also die 3 eingebe) --geht es nicht, aber wenn ich dann 2 zahlen hinter einander eingebe, 
also z.B. 1->enter und nochma 1 ->enter..kommt wieder der "Wohin willst du reisen?" Dialog. Ich habe mir das ganze jetzt schon ein paar Stunden angeguckt aber ich finde den Fehler nicht! 
Wäre echt schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! Hier der code: (Das Game ist nat. noch lange nicht fertig!) 
--> Und wenn ihr sonst noch verbesserungsvorschläge habt, ruhig raus damit! 

--->Danke im VOrraus! 
 Code: 

```
package einführung; 

import support.*; 
import support.Console; 

public class wars { 

   public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception { 
      char w = 0; 
      char r = 0; 
      char n = 0; 
      int p = 0; 
      int we = 0; 
      int h = 0; 
      int guthaben = 500; 
      int k = 0; 
      int meng = 0; 
      int pet = 0; 
      int wet = 0; 
      int het = 0; 
      int schl = 0; 
      int sw = 0; 
      int ver = 0; 
      Console.println("**************************************"); 
      Console.println("*Programmname: wars                  *"); 
      Console.println("*Datum: 23.01.06                     *"); 
      Console.println("*Coded by: Luc0, who else?¿          *"); 
      Console.println("**************************************"); 
      Console.println("Wars version 0.1!"); 
      Console.println("Um die Hilfe anzuzeigen bitte 'h' eingeben"); 
      do { 
         w = Console.readChar(); 
         if (w == 'h' || w == 'H') { 
            Console.println("Du hast die Hilfe gewählt..."); 
            Console 
                  .println("Hier sind die Tastenkombinationen die du benötigst:"); 
            Console.println("Reisen: 'R'"); 
            Console.println("Einkaufen: 'B'"); 
            Console.println("Statistic: 'S'"); 
            Console.println("Beenden: 'e'"); 
            Console.println("Hilfe: 'H'"); 
         } 

         if (w == 'R' || w == 'r' || sw == 3) { 
            w = 0; 
            Console.println("Wohin willst du reisen?"); 
            Console.println("Oberursel:'O'"); 
            Console.println("Bad Homburg:'G'"); 
            Console.println("Bommersheim:'B'"); 
            Console.println("Steinbach:'S'"); 
            r = Console.readChar(); 
            ver = 0; 
         } 
         switch (r) { 
         case 'o': 
            Console.println("Du bist in Orschl angekommen"); 
            p = (int) (10 * Math.random() + 1); 
            we = (int) (10 * Math.random() + 5); 
            h = (int) (20 * Math.random() + 7); 
            do { 
               Console.println("1. Peder: " + p + "E"); 
               Console.println("2. Weed: " + we + "E"); 
               Console.println("3. Herro: " + h + "E"); 
               Console 
                     .println("Willst du 1. Koofen, 2. Verkoofen oder weiter 3. verreisen?"); 
               sw = Console.readInt(); 

               if (sw == 'K' || sw == 'k') { 
                  Console.println("Was willst du koofen?"); 
                  Console.println("1. Peder: " + p + "E"); 
                  Console.println("2. Weed: " + we + "E"); 
                  Console.println("3. Herro: " + h + "E"); 
                  k = Console.readInt(); 
               } 

               switch (k) { 

               case 1: 
                  schl = 0; 

                  Console.println("Wieviel Peder willst du koofen?"); 
                  meng = Console.readInt(); 
                  if (guthaben / (meng * p) >= 1) { 
                     pet = pet + meng; 
                     guthaben = guthaben - (meng * p); 
                     Console.println("Du hast " + pet + "g Peder, " 
                           + wet + "g Weed, " + het + "g Herro und " 
                           + guthaben + " Guthaben"); 
                  } else { 
                     Console 
                           .println("Sorry, du hast leider nicht genug Cash!"); 
                     schl = 1; 
                  } 
                  ; 
                  break; 

               case 2: 
                  schl = 0; 
                  Console.println("Wieviel Weed willst du koofen?"); 
                  meng = Console.readInt(); 
                  if (guthaben / (meng * we) >= 1) { 
                     wet = wet + meng; 
                     guthaben = guthaben - (meng * we); 
                     Console.println("Du hast " + pet + "g Peder, " 
                           + wet + "g Weed, " + het + "g Herro und " 
                           + guthaben + " Guthaben"); 
                  } else { 
                     Console 
                           .println("Sorry, du hast leider nicht genug Cash!"); 
                     schl = 1; 
                  } 
                  ; 
                  break; 
               case 3: 
                  schl = 0; 
                  Console.println("Wieviel Herro wilst du koofen?"); 
                  meng = Console.readInt(); 
                  if (guthaben / (meng * h) >= 1) { 
                     het = het + meng; 
                     guthaben = guthaben - (meng * h); 
                     Console.println("Du hast " + pet + "g Peder, " 
                           + wet + "g Weed, " + het + "g Herro und " 
                           + guthaben + " Guthaben"); 
                  } else { 
                     Console 
                           .println("Sorry, du hast leider nicht genug Cash!"); 
                     schl = 1; 
                  } 
                  break; 

               } 

            } while (schl == 1); 
            ; 
            break; 
         case 'g': 
            Console.println("Du bist in Bad Homburg angekommen"); 
            p = (int) (15 * Math.random() + 3); 
            we = (int) (11 * Math.random() + 6); 
            h = (int) (25 * Math.random() + 1); 
            Console.println("1. Peder: " + p + "E"); 
            Console.println("2. Weed: " + we + "E"); 
            Console.println("3. Herro: " + h + "E"); 

            ; 
            break; 
         case 'b': 
            Console.println("Du bist in Bommersheim angekommen"); 
            p = (int) (13 * Math.random() + 5); 
            we = (int) (14 * Math.random() + 1); 
            h = (int) (18 * Math.random() + 15); 
            Console.println("1. Peder: " + p + "E"); 
            Console.println("2. Weed: " + we + "E"); 
            Console.println("3. Herro: " + h + "E"); 

            ; 
            break; 
         case 's': 
            Console.println("Du bist in Steinbach angekommen"); 
            p = (int) (16 * Math.random() + 9); 
            we = (int) (18 * Math.random() + 2); 
            h = (int) (30 * Math.random() + 17); 
            Console.println("1. Peder: " + p + "E"); 
            Console.println("2. Weed: " + we + "E"); 
            Console.println("3. Herro: " + h + "E"); 

            ; 
            break; 

         } 

      } while (w != 'e'); 

   } 
}
```


MFG Luc0


----------



## simon_m (24. Jan 2006)

Den Fehler finde ich auch nicht, aber ich fändes es hilfreich, wenn du eine kurze Beschreibung des Games geben könntest. Ich check das nämlich nicht so ganz. Außerdem würde ich den Variablen aussagekräftigere Namen geben. Dann können andere "Leutz" deinen Code leichter verstehen.


----------



## Luc0 (24. Jan 2006)

Hi,
also in dem Game geht es darum, das man in verschiedenen Städten Dorgen kaufen kann und dann zu einem anderen Preis in anderen Städten wieder verkaufen kann. Das Game gibts schon fürs handy...hab auch ma ne html version gesehen aber da das SPiel ja "nicht soo" kompliziert ist wollte ich das ma "nachmachen" bis jetzt kann man ja schon teilweise kaufen, ich bin grad dabei das verkaufen zu regeln...nur hab ich leider noch das oben beschriebene Problem.

Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter...damit ihr mir helfen könnt 


Also, bis dann!


Luc0


----------



## PoiSoN (24. Jan 2006)

Habs zwar schon im Anfängerforum gepostet (vllt kann ein Mod den Thread da dann mal löschen):

In Zeile 45 ist wohl w==3 (nicht sw==3) gemeint, da ja in w eingelesen wird.



			
				Luc0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab auch ma ne html version gesehen


Ne HTML-Version war das ganz bestimmt nicht (da HTML != dynamisch), aber darum gehts ja nun nicht


----------



## Luc0 (25. Jan 2006)

Jo, dann halt PHP oder so, vielleicht wars auchn java-aplett...ka  :?:  :shock: 
Aber ich habs ma auf ner Website gesehen. 

Sieht noch jmd einen Fehler?


MFG


Luc0


----------



## PoiSoN (25. Jan 2006)

Geht das mit 3 jetzt richtig (w/sw)?
Was geht noch nicht?


----------

